# Love at first site



## Actor (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't frequent thrift shops but the day before yesterday my grandson asked me to drive him to one near his house so he could sell something or other.  Rather than just wait in the car I decided to go in and have a look.  After wandering around a few minutes looking at junk that used to be other people's treasure I spotted an enlarger in one corner of the building.  It was a Beseler.  I spent a few minutes looking for a model number and finally found a plate that said "MODEL 23 C SERIES II."  The price on it was $30.  I was sorely tempted to buy it on the spot but instead I went home and did some research on eBay, APUG and here.  I decided that it was worth the price so yesterday I went back and bought it.

Seems to be in fine shape.  The lamp works but the switch needs replacing and there's no negative carrier.  Unfortunately, there's also no lens, so maybe it's not as good a buy as I thought.

There's a drawer below the lower bellows that obviously holds a contrast filter (#2 came with it).  I'm guessing the place between the bellows that opens with a lever is where the negative carrier goes.  There's also a drawer between the lamp housing and the upper bellows.  What's that for?  I'm guessing some sort of filter.


----------



## ann (Feb 14, 2010)

the graded printing filter goes in the slot between the lamp housing and upper bellows.

the negative carrier goes between the bellows, called the negative stage.

there may be a sliding filter holder under the lower bellows and above the lens.
you can make a negative holder from mat board or they can be found on ebay.

you should find a marker on the side of the system which indicates the distance you need to move the upper light housing for various negative sizes

you can find an a diagram for this enlarger on the beseler web site.


----------



## compur (Feb 14, 2010)

It's a good buy, don't worry.  And, lenses and negative carriers are easy to find for your Beseler.


----------



## Actor (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm considering trying to use the 50mm lens from my Bogan enlarger in the Beseler.  Problem: the lens screws right in to the Bogan.  To use it in the Beseler I have to mount it on a lens board.  I need to find a large nut to do that.  Looks like 1.5 inch 32 threads per inch measured with a caliper.  Any idea where I could find something like that?  I would like to avoid gluing the lens to the board.

If I were to simply buy a new enlarger lens how would it fasten to the board?


----------



## ann (Mar 6, 2010)

you need to find out who has a jam nut (which is the name of the item your trying to find) it is very likely that the 50 has a standard 39mm thread. 

check out b&H, etc for a jam nut.

never glue the lens to a board.

and when one buys a new lens the jam nut comes along with the purchase, or should.


----------



## PinPong (Mar 6, 2010)

sounds like a good buy, its good to have variety and be able to learn something new on something else..


----------



## compur (Mar 6, 2010)

Actor said:


> I'm considering trying to use the 50mm lens from my Bogan enlarger in the Beseler.  Problem: the lens screws right in to the Bogan.  To use it in the Beseler I have to mount it on a lens board.  I need to find a large nut to do that.  Looks like 1.5 inch 32 threads per inch measured with a caliper.  Any idea where I could find something like that?  I would like to avoid gluing the lens to the board.
> 
> If I were to simply buy a new enlarger lens how would it fasten to the board?



It's a 39mm mounting ring (aka "retaining ring" or "jam nut").  
You can find them on eBay.


----------



## djmoonlight (Mar 21, 2010)

Sounds so great!


----------

